# kind of wood?



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not good at knowing what type of wood is what except for some obvious woods like osage orange and mesquite.... I got a VERY big piece of this today and lots more where it came from that I will try and pick up some time tomorrow. This piece is about 18 inches across, 4 foot long and weighs about 110 lbs.

Can anyone tell me what this is? I like the colors a lot!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm on my cell phone but it looks a lot like walnut to me


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

it does but maybe I'm dealing with a different type or something but it has quite a bit of sapwood. The stuff I have and have used didn't have that much sapwood?


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

thats not walnut... I have no idea what the heck it is.... but it aint walnut.... huh... its purple?!?! ill be following this thread closely .... Ive never seen a wood from north america that looks like that.... nice find


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> thats not walnut... I have no idea what the heck it is.... but it aint walnut.... huh... its purple?!?! ill be following this thread closely .... Ive never seen a wood from north america that looks like that.... nice find


Ehh on my screen it doesn't look purple.?


----------



## thisnobody (Mar 17, 2010)

I have seen Hickory look like that. With al lthat sapwood and dark center, Hickory wold be my assumption.







HICKORY


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm ... don't rule out maple, I've had some pieces with dark brown heartwood like that.

This is from a maple that was taken down to make a sidewalk on our street:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still learning but I would call the dark area "staining" rather than "heartwood" since the color edge doesn't follow the growth ring pattern. I've seen pecan, cottonwood, cedar elm, and American elm with similar coloration. I've always chalked that up to early stages of heart rot or some other condition rather than a true "heartwood/sapwood" distinction. I may be way off though.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Look a sort of like some wood I picked up not to long ago. You can find the discussion here

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/wood-score-id-help-48288/


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bonanza35 said:


> I'm still learning but I would call the dark area "staining" rather than "heartwood" since the color edge doesn't follow the growth ring pattern. I've seen pecan, cottonwood, cedar elm, and American elm with similar coloration. I've always chalked that up to early stages of heart rot or some other condition rather than a true "heartwood/sapwood" distinction. I may be way off though.


+1 ....hadnt thought of that but you are right it does appear to be a stain... The only wood Ive seen with purple stains like that has been poplar but that's definitely not poplar and Ive never seen it take over the whole of the inside... hmmmm... what does it smell like?


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

bond3737 said:


> +1 ....hadnt thought of that but you are right it does appear to be a stain... The only wood Ive seen with purple stains like that has been poplar but that's definitely not poplar and Ive never seen it take over the whole of the inside... hmmmm... what does it smell like?


Funny, the first thing I thought about is what does it smell like.
I've had some Walnut that was purplely brown in color. Also small heart wood area too. 
Try to match the bark. I know, I know, maybe it's Dogwood......lol

I just looked at some walnut I have and now I think it's NOT walnut. Some kind of fruit, maybe Apple?


----------



## Steve_G (Jan 9, 2013)

Judging by the bark it looks like black cherry. not sure what the stain is in the heartwood tho... either way, good score.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

From experience when I cut one of these---Elm!
Not the Cedar Elm that has the small finely serrated leaves but most likely the Long Leaf Elm that got planted a lot a while back. Turns nice, has an interesting sweet smell--but not like the smell of Black Walnut.
When I first cut some I marveled at the colors, but they do fade some, also tends to have end grains in odd places, just makes for interesting sanding.
Dave H


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the log came from the wild it's not likely maple or walnut as those trees don't grow in Kaufman county. Until you can cut into it where the wood can be seen I would be more inclined to believe it's pecan.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

I picked up some more today... the base of the tree had to have been at least 5 feet straight across where it was cut at the ground. The last picture is a 1/4 cut off the base... it took 2 of us to put it in my truck. About 24 inches thick X 24 x 24 inch. I also cut 2 other pieces about 1/2 this size. Going back for more on Saturday. By the way... this came from a backyard in a residential neighborhood and the owner said they do not know what it was, but I could have all I wanted until the tree service comes back to haul it away next week sometime.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that's a hunk o' wood!


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like elm to me


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

whats it smell like? take a fresh cut and then take a whiff:yes: it's amazing how much you can tell from a smell


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea its not walnut for sure
what is it? i dunno:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Are there any leaves or pods lying around? Such a large tree seems like there would be a ton. Can you post a straight on picture of the bark?

Nice chunk! What are your plans?


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

In my neck of the woods I would tell you that you have some maple there. But you aint from around here now is ya..


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

To me, the bark in the first photo looks like Bk Cherry like someone pointed out and the grain in the last photo also (to me) looks like cherry - just no orange color (could be the photo). I can't explain the stain though. I've never seen a mineral stain in cherry concentrated in the center like that. I thought you had taken a photo of a hollow log.


----------



## wood8671 (Jan 13, 2013)

I got some folks I cut wood for, they are poor and burn everything. Anyway, the bark and grain and color looks just like a piss elm I cut up this morning, if you smell it you will know.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

*I picked up some more this morning.... actually got to talk with the tree service while I was out there.... The tree was an Elm! A few of you got it right. No bad smell while turning.... actually smells pretty good.

I tried turning a bowl tonight... cut the wall a little thin and lost half of it. Now I have a very small bowl. Started getting dark, so I will finish it in the morning.*











*Here is my score from this morning - I think I have enough to last for a while now!*


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

You'll enjoy turning with it, the Elm I have makes for interesting sanding. It picks up the BLO in my polish very well.
Dave H


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

BigDPHoto said:


> I picked up some more this morning.... actually got to talk with the tree service while I was out there.... The tree was an Elm!


I don't guess they said what kind of elm? Most people just say "elm" but the different species vary quite a bit, kind of like oaks. I usually assume American elm unless they specify but I'm not sure why. Good score regardless!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

My tree guy here says "long leaf" elm. Has larger leaves that are serrated along the edges. These were planted in years past because they grew kind of fast,made shade , and are attractive.
Dave H


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

At 5' in diameter it would have to be a native tree. I think Terrell wasn't founded until 1878 so it wasn't brought here. It looks like elm and it's the only native tree that would get that big so it must be elm.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> At 5' in diameter it would have to be a native tree. I think Terrell wasn't founded until 1878 so it wasn't brought here. It looks like elm and it's the only native tree that would get that big so it must be elm.



Are you from Terrell?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

can you get a well-sanded and cleaned up (and well focused) close-in pic of the end grain ?


----------



## wood8671 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have seen some of the best looking floors made with long leaf elm, A house i work on once in a while built back in the mid 1800s has this floor as well as all the trim is long leaf elm


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great score. I'm not from your area but I had a guy drop off about 20' of an elm he took down. It was dead and has spalting running through it. Going to mill some of it today if I get the chance.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BigDPHoto said:


> Are you from Terrell?


 I'm half way between Terrell and the Lake Tawakoni.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Great score. I'm not from your area but I had a guy drop off about 20' of an elm he took down. It was dead and has spalting running through it. Going to mill some of it today if I get the chance.


If you have a chance take some pics to shareware us.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Ehh on my screen it doesn't look purple.?


Looks purple in spots on my screen.

George


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I'm half way between Terrell and the Lake Tawakoni.



Not far from me then... I live off 34 near Gorman Meat Market... near the high school.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

fboyles said:


> If you have a chance take some pics to shareware us.


I posted some pics in this thread.... http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/2-new-turnings-elm-i-got-weekend-48604


----------

